# Cryptocoryne books



## Khamul1of9 (Oct 25, 2005)

Hello all,

Are there any _Cryptocoryne_ books out there? I was wondering if there were any that delt exclusively with the genera _Cryptocoryne _and _Lagenandra_.


----------



## rusticitas (Mar 10, 2004)

I have not found any yet myself, but I had a nice email back-and-forth with an editor at Timber Press suggesting they seriously consider publishing one. As it turns out, apparently the editor-in-chief(?) had just that day gotten in his first order of a bunch of ADA equipment to set up a tank in his office. Who knows! Perhaps if some other nicely suggest as well.

Actually, what if we all were to gather together a concise list of important reference URLs and put together some bullet points to help them make the busines decision better?

-Jason


----------



## DelawareJim (Nov 15, 2005)

I've not found any in english.

I do have Aquarienpflanzen by Hendrik C. D. de Wit and Cryptocoryner by Niels Jacobsen. de Wit's is in German and Niels' is in Danish. They are hepful if you can read them.

Cheers.
Jim


----------

